# WHDVR connection issues



## irish1811

I just recently had my DVR upgraded and had the whole Home DVR activated and the wireless internet connection kit installed. I have a HR24-200 and Time Warner RoadRunner internet (SGB-6580 router). I have reset, reconnected, and contacted Directv who sent "authorizations" to all my receivers. I am continualy getting a message on my other receivers that "the family room DVR has been disconnected from the home network, playlist is unavailable", it iterupts streaming and watching recordings form the DVR on the other receivers. When you ok out of the message and check the recordings the playlist is there and fine so it must be diconnecting for a second or two then reconnecting? Cant' get anyone to be able to fix, is it a Time Warner/router issue? Perplexed!


----------



## veryoldschool

It would help to know more about what you have.

I sort of doubt it's your internet, but you can try pulling the power on the WiFi connection, and then reboot all the receivers. This will have them change their IP addresses, and remove any connection with your ISP.

"I imagine" you'll still have the problem, but you'll know it has nothing to do with your WiFi connection. If the problem goes away, then it will point to where to look.


----------



## irish1811

I have tried reseting the network also..I have a HR24-200, two H21-100, H24-700 and H25-500.


----------



## litex2x

I had the same problem. I fixed the issue by assigning a static IP address to all DirecTV receivers including the CCK-W.


----------



## veryoldschool

There isn't a "one fix" here, so it might help to follow some troubleshooting steps.

I suggested removing the router connection and having the receivers use their own internal IP addresses.

Why:

It will see if there is a networking problem. 
It will duplicate using static IPs.
It will show if there might be a software problem.

You all want to help, but there should be a common path to a resolution and not everyone just throwing "crap that worked for them" out.


----------



## The Merg

"veryoldschool" said:


> There isn't a "one fix" here, so it might help to follow some troubleshooting steps.
> 
> I suggested removing the router connection and having the receivers use their own internal IP addresses.
> 
> Why:
> 
> It will see if there is a networking problem.
> It will duplicate using static IPs.
> It will show if there might be a software problem.
> 
> You all want to help, but there should be a common path to a resolution and not everyone just throwing "crap that worked for them" out.


+1

- Merg


----------



## irish1811

How do I assign static ip addresses to the recievers?


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> How do I assign static ip addresses to the recievers?


Why not simply try it without the WCCK?


----------



## irish1811

ok, what's a WCCK?


----------



## The Merg

"irish1811" said:


> ok, what's a WCCK?


The Cinema Connection Kit is what was used to connect your DirecTV setup to your home network. I can't grab photos of it right now, but I'm sure someone else here can. It will have a couple of lights on it to include one that says WIFI. It should be a small black box with a coax going in one end and out the other to a receiver. Just unplug it from a power outlet and reset your receivers. After a few minutes, they will revert to internal IP addresses, which will simulate a static IP address setup.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> ok, what's a WCCK?


You called it: the wireless internet connection kit
I suggested what to do in post #2


----------



## irish1811

Ok, I got it, didn't know the acronym, I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Ok, I got it, didn't know the acronym, I'll give it a try, thanks!


We're all here to help.
The key is to try a few steps to see where the problem is.


----------



## irish1811

I hear ya! I've tried to trouble shoot everything I could...see if this works, reset about 30 min ago, so far so good...


----------



## irish1811

Didn't work, just got the message!


----------



## viclovr

if u disc the cckw, and resetting didnt work try goin to the network setup and restoring defaults that should take it back to static ip address.
to check the ip address menu-settings-info an test- more system info- network 
i would check to make sure that they are all on the same ip adress. 

im assuming that the cckw was using the coax connection and not the ethernet cable?


----------



## c5_guy

Removed


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Didn't work, just got the message!


So you have:
HR24-200, 
two H21-100, 
H24-700,
H25-500.

What are the lights on the DECA connected to the two H21s?
All green?

On the HR24, check the network status by:

on the front panel, press guide & the right arrow [both]. It might take a few tries, but you'll see a menu with coax on the left.

Select coax and it will test the loss between all the nodes, and show a count at the bottom of the dropped sessions.

Post the numbers on this screen here.

There is a second test Phy rate Mesh, but this first screen is important for now.


----------



## irish1811

Ok, we are recording right now but will try in a little bit, thank you all for the help!


----------



## veryoldschool

You can run the test during a recording, but no problem with waiting.


----------



## irish1811

The lights on the DECA on the H21s are all green, will do the test in a little bit.


----------



## irish1811

Dropped session count is 0


----------



## irish1811

viclovr said:


> if u disc the cckw, and resetting didnt work try goin to the network setup and restoring defaults that should take it back to static ip address.
> to check the ip address menu-settings-info an test- more system info- network
> i would check to make sure that they are all on the same ip adress.
> 
> im assuming that the cckw was using the coax connection and not the ethernet cable?


my DVR has a different IP than my other receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Dropped session count is 0


And what is shown on the rest of the screen?


----------



## irish1811

Node Ids Friendly Names MAC Addresses Phy Levels
0 NODE-FFFFFFF90A4DEFD66E9 FFFFFFF90A4DEF... -30
1 FAMILY ROOM 00166BCD6E85 N/A
3  NODE-FFFFFFF90A4DEFD66F0 FFFFFFF90A4DEF... -30
4 NODE-FFFFFFFD0E54DBAB508 FFFFFFFD0E54DB... -30
5 NODE-30144A66D45D 30144A66D45D -13


----------



## irish1811

don't know if this means anything but in my system ifo screen ther is a little caution symbol next to the "STB Services Port" it says N/A (202)


----------



## viclovr

to me the numbers look good. personally i would recomend to go ahead and connect the cckw back via the coax cable of course and run net setup on each receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> don't know if this means anything but in my system ifo screen ther is a little caution symbol next to the "STB Services Port" it says N/A (202)


The STB service has nothing to do with this, so it's a red hearing.

Your losses are good, so "hardware wise" there doesn't seem to be a problem with your system.

You might check all the coax connections to make sure they're "snug" [very slightly "tight"].

Since you're having the problem without the WCCK, might as well connect it back as it doesn't look to be the problem.


----------



## dielray

Could I get you to run the system test on the DVR, and tell us if anything fails beyond the phone line?

Also, please do as VOS suggested and ensure the coax connections are snug. Look at the connections and see if any of the copper in the middle is shorter than the part that spins.


----------



## irish1811

I did not run the sytem without the wireless, sorry, I misunderstood, I reconnected after a little bit. I will cut the power to the connection kit tonight and let it run a while to see what happens. I will also check all the connections, thanks all!


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> I did not run the sytem without the wireless, sorry, I misunderstood, I reconnected after a little bit. I will cut the power to the connection kit tonight and let it run a while to see what happens. I will also check all the connections, thanks all!


I don't think whether the WCCK is on/connected or not will matter at this point.
The main reason to have had it out of the loop was to know if it or the router was having an affect, which it doesn't seem to have had.


----------



## Laxguy

irish1811 said:


> my DVR has a different IP than my other receivers?


It sure should be. Each box on your network needs a different IP address. The default is that they are assigned dynamically by the router. 
I prefer to use fixed IP addresses for each of my receivers.


----------



## irish1811

I have been watching since I unplugged the WCCK and have not seen the message! going to watch the game and will post results later, of the system, not the game.


----------



## The Merg

irish1811 said:


> I have been watching since I unplugged the WCCK and have not seen the message! going to watch the game and will post results later, of the system, not the game.


If it looks like using the internal IP address of the receivers is working without issue, we'll move on to the next step of reconnecting the WCCK, but setting you up with static IP addresses.

- Merg


----------



## irish1811

Ok, I am not going to play with it tonight, still haven't got the message. I will tinker tomorrow night, thanks all!


----------



## irish1811

Ok, My son has a drum lesson at 7, when I get home I want to get the WCCK back up and running with the static IP, can some one give me directions? 

FYI, my H21s can not see the playlist without the internet connected but my newer receivers can.


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Ok, My son has a drum lesson at 7, when I get home I want to get the WCCK back up and running with the static IP, can some one give me directions?
> 
> FYI, *my H21s can not see the playlist without the internet connected but my newer receivers can.*


FYI: it has the wrong IP address, as it has nothing to do with the internet.


----------



## irish1811

"veryoldschool" said:


> FYI: it has the wrong IP address, as it has nothing to do with the internet.


Ok, how do I fix it? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Ok, how do I fix it? Thanks.


It should "resolve itself" with a reboot.

Without a router connection the IPs should start with 169.xxx & a subnet of 255.255.0.0

"Commonly with a router" these start with 192.xxx & a subnet of 255.255.255.0


----------



## irish1811

Negative, the IPs start with the 169 but no playlist and says it can't connect. How do I reconnect the WCCK with a static IP? This is getting old.....


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Negative, the IPs start with the 169 but no playlist and says it can't connect. How do I reconnect the WCCK with a static IP? This is getting old.....


Reset the network defaults on this receiver then.

If you're going to go with the WCCK, you'll need to log into your router and find the DHCP reserve IP range first.


----------



## irish1811

ok, found it?


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> ok, found it?


So to set static IPs, find IP addresses outside the DHCP range and enter one in each receiver's advanced network setup.

We'll wait on the WCCK at this point, to see if it is needed.


----------



## irish1811

isin't it needed to connect to the wireless network?


----------



## irish1811

I'm heading to bed, sorry. If you can post set by step instructions it would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> isin't it needed to connect to the wireless network?





irish1811 said:


> I'm heading to bed, sorry. If you can post set by step instructions it would be appreciated, thanks!


It was after you do connect the WCCK, since that is how the router comes back into play.
Connect it back up, then reset each receiver's network defaults, and use the "connect now" option.

This will get you back to the beginning and then you go into the advanced network setup and change the last 3 digits of the IP address so it's outside of the DHCP range of your router.


----------



## Laxguy

Might I suggest you don't tackle the last step right away if it's requiring you learning a bunch how to do that. VOS's steps short of setting a fixed IP should take you there, to a working MRV.


----------



## irish1811

Got it! Thanks VOS! I will give it a try tonight!


----------



## The Merg

Laxguy said:


> Might I suggest you don't tackle the last step right away if it's requiring you learning a bunch how to do that. VOS's steps short of setting a fixed IP should take you there, to a working MRV.


The OP's problem is that when he was using DHCP for MRV, one of the receivers routinely would drop off and reconnect. When the WCCK (and router) was removed from the equation and the OP used static IP addresses via APIPA, MRV worked fine. The next step is to reconnect the WCCK and use static IP addresses that are on his home network.

- Merg


----------



## litex2x

Setting up static ip addresses differs from router to router so there's not really a universal step guide to doing it but the principles are the same. Are you completely sure you don't have the problem when the CCK-W is removed completely from your setup? You want to be completely sure before continuing any further.

What I did for my setup was change the DHCP starting address in my router. I then connected my DirecTV setup to my home network normally using DHCP and then I went into advance network setup in each receiver and chose an address that comes before the DHCP starting address. I also assigned a static address to the CCK-W and you can do that through your browser. Each device should have its own unique address ie if your starting DHCP address is 192.168.1.100 your receivers can be 192.168.1.55, 192.168.1.56, 192.1681.57. Also you may have to restart all your current devices using the same router to release their current addresses so they can get new addresses.


----------



## veryoldschool

litex2x said:


> I also assigned a static address to the CCK-W.


My nature is to take steps for these changes, instead of a "shotgun" approach.
It might be of some use to know if:


static on just the receivers resolves this, or
whether just static on the WCCK would, or
if all need to be set to static.


----------



## litex2x

veryoldschool said:


> My nature is to take steps for these changes, instead of a "shotgun" approach.
> It might be of some use to know if:
> 
> 
> static on just the receivers resolves this, or
> whether just static on the WCCK would, or
> if all need to be set to static.


I can't say for sure. I gave everything a static ip address to rule everything out. He may want to start with assigning just the dvr with a static address and see what happens from there. If that doesn't work assign the WCCK an address and then everyone else if that fails.


----------



## veryoldschool

litex2x said:


> I can't say for sure.


Which is why doing things in steps helps. 
For several years, some routers have needed to have the receivers use static.
It would be something new if the WCCK needed static.


----------



## irish1811

Yes, I am 99% sure it only happend when the WCCK was connected. I have logged into my router controls and see where I can add a reserved IP, I will give it a try tonight when I get home.


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Yes, I am 99% sure it only happend when the WCCK was connected. I have logged into my router controls and see where I can *add a reserved IP*, I will give it a try tonight when I get home.


This isn't what you want to do, as it's still under DHCP.

You need to find the IP range for DHCP, and then select IP addresses outside of this range.
For my router it's below .064


----------



## irish1811

My range is 192.168.0.1, but it looks like I can change it, I have 5 receivers, do I change all or just the DVR? And do I do the router thing first then connect the DVR or the other way around??????


----------



## irish1811

I tried to reserve an IP outside the range and I got an error message saying it needed to be in the range???????????


----------



## litex2x

That sounds like your gateway address. Go to your DHCP settings and see where the local address starts. It might be 192.168.0.2. Set it to 192.168.0.100 and then go to your hd dvr and go to the advance network setup and change that ip to 192.168.0.50. If there is a CPE setting in your DHCP configuration set it to the max allowed with the new range.


----------



## irish1811

This is the help fro my router, do i want the hard core IP address for my dvr and other receivers?

"If you have your own DHCP server servicing the LAN side (or choose to "hardcode" all of your PC's IP addresses), you can disable the internal DHCP server by selecting the No radio button. If you do this, make sure the IP address assigned to the device is on the same subnet as the external DHCP server (the subnet mask is always 255.255.255.0), or you won't be able to access the device from the LAN. The IP address of the device can be set from the Basic Setup page. 

You can also set the starting IP address for IP leases available to the LAN, and change the number of PCs supported on the LAN. In the case above, addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.9 can be used as hard-coded IP addresses with no fear of IP address conflict with the DHCP pool."


----------



## litex2x

irish1811 said:


> This is the help fro my router, do i want the hard core IP address for my dvr and other receivers?
> 
> "If you have your own DHCP server servicing the LAN side (or choose to "hardcode" all of your PC's IP addresses), you can disable the internal DHCP server by selecting the No radio button. If you do this, make sure the IP address assigned to the device is on the same subnet as the external DHCP server (the subnet mask is always 255.255.255.0), or you won't be able to access the device from the LAN. The IP address of the device can be set from the Basic Setup page.
> 
> You can also set the starting IP address for IP leases available to the LAN, and change the number of PCs supported on the LAN. In the case above, addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.9 can be used as hard-coded IP addresses with no fear of IP address conflict with the DHCP pool."


Yea hardcoding is what you need. If it's already set 192.168.0.2-9 then try setting your hd dvr ip address to 192.168.0.2 or whatever the next available ip address is. Start with just the hd dvr for now. It may not be necessary to do everything.


----------



## irish1811

Nope, got the message again, should I reset everything? I am getting fed up! Do I call DTV or Time Warner Cable?????


----------



## litex2x

Which message?

If its the whole home service message try giving the CCK-W an ip as well. If that doesn't work give everything an ip. I also might add that you will get the message initially on all receivers when you give your hd dvr a new ip because they are all still looking for it on the old ip so don't let that initial message fool you.


----------



## irish1811

How do I give the CCK-W an IP?


----------



## litex2x

irish1811 said:


> How do I give the CCK-W an IP?


CCK-W should have been assigned an ip through DHCP when it connected to your network. You'll need to check the DHCP lease table if your router has one and look for the host name decaw. Take that ip and open it in your browser like like so http://ipaddress:8080. The username and password are both admin.


----------



## irish1811

I found it and changed the ip, now i can't see it on the router????


----------



## litex2x

irish1811 said:


> I found it and changed the ip, now i can't see it on the router????


It is going to accessible under the new ip. It should not appear on the lease table anymore.


----------



## The Merg

Irish,

You're confusing yourself. 

On the router, you want to find out the range of IP addresses that the router is using for DHCP. The router will either just list the starting IP address and then have a setting that states the number of DHCP clients that can be used or it will have a starting and ending range for the DHCP range. Look on your router for that range.

Your gateway IP address should be 192.168.0.1. The DHCP range might very well start at 192.168.0.2. Once you know what the range is, go to your receivers and go to the option for Advanced Network Setup. On that screen you can manually enter in an IP address for each receiver. Select an IP address that is *not *in the DHCP range that you found on your router.

Basically, you will most likely only use your router to look up the DHCP range, but you shouldn't have to make any changes on the router. The one exception would be if the DHCP range is from 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.254. If the latter is the case, let us know and we'll work with you on updating that.

Take a look at this thread for some more detailed info:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

- Merg


----------



## irish1811

The Merg said:


> Irish,
> 
> You're confusing yourself.
> 
> On the router, you want to find out the range of IP addresses that the router is using for DHCP. The router will either just list the starting IP address and then have a setting that states the number of DHCP clients that can be used or it will have a starting and ending range for the DHCP range. Look on your router for that range.
> 
> *Your gateway IP address should be 192.168.0.1. The DHCP range might very well start at 192.168.0.2*. Once you know what the range is, go to your receivers and go to the option for Advanced Network Setup. On that screen you can manually enter in an IP address for each receiver. Select an IP address that is *not *in the DHCP range that you found on your router.
> 
> Basically, you will most likely only use your router to look up the DHCP range, but you shouldn't have to make any changes on the router.* The one exception would be if the DHCP range is from 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.254.* If the latter is the case, let us know and we'll work with you on updating that.
> 
> Take a look at this thread for some more detailed info:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713
> 
> - Merg


Looked at the thread, thanks! The bolded quote is the case for me , it has a starting number and the number of clients. I read in my help about hardcodes, but now I understand better. I don't reserve the IPs on the router I just set them at the recievers. I would love help because my router is set up like the second bold sentance. But I fear I lost my wcck because I went in and changed the IP but can't figure out how to get back in to fix it! Your right I am confused:grin:


----------



## irish1811

Merg- is 192.168.1.8 the same as 192.168.1.008?


----------



## The Merg

"irish1811" said:


> Merg- is 192.168.1.8 the same as 192.168.1.008?


Yes.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

"irish1811" said:


> Looked at the thread, thanks! The bolded quote is the case for me , it has a starting number and the number of clients. I read in my help about hardcodes, but now I understand better. I don't reserve the IPs on the router I just set them at the recievers. I would love help because my router is set up like the second bold sentance. But I fear I lost my wcck because I went in and changed the IP but can't figure out how to get back in to fix it! Your right I am confused:grin:


Okay. Since you have the starting DHCP IP address range of 192.168.0.2 and a clients number, let's reduce the number of clients as the chance that you will have or want 250+ devices connected to your network is unlikely. Change the clients number to 25. That will mean that you can use static IP addresses of 192.168.0.27 or higher. To be safe, I would just start at 192.168.0.30.

As for the WCCK, if you don't know what IP address that you changed it to, I would just reset it back to factory settings. You'll just need to re-setup the connection to your wifi network.

- Merg


----------



## irish1811

I know what I changed it to but it won't come up in the browser like it did before when I put the address in the address bar. I will try again tonight, if not how do I set it back to factory settings? I will do the device thing tonight also, thanks very much for your patients and help!

P.S. Are you an LEO? If so, I am also!


----------



## The Merg

"irish1811" said:


> I know what I changed it to but it won't come up in the browser like it did before when I put the address in the address bar. I will try again tonight, if not how do I set it back to factory settings? I will do the device thing tonight also, thanks very much for your patients and help!
> 
> P.S. Are you an LEO? If so, I am also!


I would just reset the WCCK back to the factory settings. I believe there is a button on it that you press and hold for 30 seconds. I don't have one, so I don't remember off-hand where it is.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> I would just reset the WCCK back to the factory settings. I believe there is a button on it that you press and hold for 30 seconds. I don't have one, so I don't remember off-hand *where it is*.
> 
> - Merg


It's a recessed "paperclip" type at the top, on the side with all the connectors.


----------



## irish1811

Ok, there is a small button right on top, but I will look for the paper clip button, thanks. I will dig in again tonight and solve this problem, damn it! Ha!


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> Ok, there is a small button right on top, but I will look for the paper clip button, thanks. I will dig in again tonight and solve this problem, damn it! Ha!


By "paperclip" I mean it takes a small rod to depress the recessed button.


----------



## irish1811

veryoldschool said:


> By "paperclip" I mean it takes a small rod to depress the recessed button.


I know what you mean, thanks! :grin:


----------



## bobnielsen

irish1811 said:


> Ok, there is a small button right on top, but I will look for the paper clip button, thanks. I will dig in again tonight and solve this problem, damn it! Ha!


The small button is for WPS and the paper clip button is next to it.


----------



## irish1811

The Merg said:


> Okay. Since you have the starting DHCP IP address range of 192.168.0.2 and a clients number, let's reduce the number of clients as the chance that you will have or want 250+ devices connected to your network is unlikely. Change the clients number to 25. That will mean that you can use static IP addresses of 192.168.0.27 or higher. To be safe, I would just start at 192.168.0.30.
> 
> As for the WCCK, if you don't know what IP address that you changed it to, I would just reset it back to factory settings. You'll just need to re-setup the connection to your wifi network.
> 
> - Merg


Ok, I changed the client number, and am waiting for the family to clear the family room then will change ip on DVR.

I found the paper clip button and reset, still can't get into the WCCK to see what the settings are???? Not seeing it on the router to get the ip???


----------



## litex2x

What lights are solid green on the CCK-W? You may not be connected to your router anymore and need to run the wireless setup on a receiver again or initiate a WPS connection.


----------



## irish1811

irish1811 said:


> Ok, I changed the client number, and am waiting for the family to clear the family room then will change ip on DVR.
> 
> I found the paper clip button and reset, still can't get into the WCCK to see what the settings are???? Not seeing it on the router to get the ip???


I switched all the IPs, in the 30s, can't see the WCCK, and still see one of the H21s on the router with a different ip than I set up????? Watching to see if the disconnect message comes back, fingers crossed, if I don't see it while watching the game I will not mess with it, thanks all! :grin:


----------



## irish1811

litex2x said:


> What lights are solid green on the CCK-W? You may not be connected to your router anymore and need to run the wireless setup on a receiver again.


All green and the receivers say connected to the internet...


----------



## litex2x

Did you run any network setup after you reset because it shouldn't be connected to your network if you did a full factory reset. Need to hold the reset button down on the CCK-W until the lights flash back on again.

I think you can't access it because there is an ip conflict with some other device that never released its old ip before you set up the hardcoded ip range. It won't be visible on your DHCP lease table after you give it a static ip because its not using DHCP anymore but you should be able to access it with the new ip. You may want to try a different ip for it next time you get back into it.


----------



## veryoldschool

litex2x said:


> What lights are solid green on the CCK-W? You *may not *be connected to your router anymore and need to run the wireless setup on a receiver again or initiate a WPS connection.


There really isn't any "may" to this. The paperclip reset has returned the WCCK back to factory settings, so the WiFi setup "must be" redone.


----------



## irish1811

veryoldschool said:


> There really isn't any "may" to this. The paperclip reset has returned the WCCK back to factory settings, so the WiFi setup "must be" redone.


I just pressed the paperclip button, how long do I need to hold it? The lights went off and the power light was blinking...


----------



## veryoldschool

irish1811 said:


> I just pressed the paperclip button, how long do I need to hold it? The lights went off and the power light was blinking...


That sounds like it was long enough.

Once the lights come back, you'll need to use a receiver to setup a wireless connection to your router, or use the WPS option.


----------



## irish1811

I believe I am all connected, just waiting to see if it all worked!!!


----------



## irish1811

irish1811 said:


> I believe I am all connected, just waiting to see if it all worked!!!


I watched all night with no pop up message! We'll see what happens this weekend! Maybe all this lead to a solution, let's hope so! :hurah:


----------



## litex2x

irish1811 said:


> I watched all night with no pop up message! We'll see what happens this weekend! Maybe all this lead to a solution, let's hope so! :hurah:


Wait so what did you end up doing exactly? Did you reset everything or give it all static ip addresses?


----------



## irish1811

The Merg said:


> Irish,
> 
> You're confusing yourself.
> 
> On the router, you want to find out the range of IP addresses that the router is using for DHCP. The router will either just list the starting IP address and then have a setting that states the number of DHCP clients that can be used or it will have a starting and ending range for the DHCP range. Look on your router for that range.
> 
> Your gateway IP address should be 192.168.0.1. The DHCP range might very well start at 192.168.0.2. Once you know what the range is, go to your receivers and go to the option for Advanced Network Setup. On that screen you can manually enter in an IP address for each receiver. Select an IP address that is *not *in the DHCP range that you found on your router.
> 
> Basically, you will most likely only use your router to look up the DHCP range, but you shouldn't have to make any changes on the router. The one exception would be if the DHCP range is from 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.254. If the latter is the case, let us know and we'll work with you on updating that.
> 
> Take a look at this thread for some more detailed info:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713
> 
> - Merg


This is what I did, 
I changed the DHCP range on my router
Changed all the IPs on my recievers outside that range (still not sure what the IP is on the WCCK)
then reconnected all

Seems to be working....


----------



## irish1811

irish1811 said:


> This is what I did,
> I changed the DHCP range on my router
> Changed all the IPs on my recievers outside that range (still not sure what the IP is on the WCCK)
> then reconnected all
> 
> Seems to be working....


It's been 5 days now and there has been no disconnected messages and everything is working as designed! Thanks to all for the help! :hurah::hurah:


----------



## The Merg

irish1811 said:


> It's been 5 days now and there has been no disconnected messages and everything is working as designed! Thanks to all for the help! :hurah::hurah:


Sounds great!

- Merg


----------



## irish1811

The Merg said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> - Merg


Thanks Merg! Stay Safe!


----------

